# Florida Springtails



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

What kind of springtails are living in my backyard in central florida? 
I captured some with a milk jug lid sprinkled with yeast. Then I let them breed in a container. I now have a container full of springtails and half of them are dark grey and half are white.
I searched and couldn't find a thread that directly answered my question. 
An id would make me feel better. I don't want to use these as a feeder until i can figure it out. 

thank you, 
Seth


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Do they look like this?


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

very similar. some have a smooth back like the white tropical springs that i have and some have very slight ridges like a termite but not quite that pronounced.

edit- I just took the container outside in the bright light with my magnifying glass. The ridges on the backs look different depending on how the light hits them but they are not pronounced. Wow these are somewhat iridescent.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

This is a blown up picture of some that were acquired locally in the Savannah, GA area. In size they are no larger than white springtails (about 1mm or so). They do not jump quite like the white springtails, but do crawl around at a fairly quick pace. If these are yours, I do highly recommend them. They reproduces quickly, especially in substrate cultures (no charcoal). Once introduced to a tank, the colony should be able to sustain itself without the addition of more, given that there is plenty of leaf litter and substrate to hid in.


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you sir!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

